# webseite mit cookie besuchen



## slicer (26. Apr 2008)

hi,

ich will gern mit java automatisch eine website besuchen und die html datei speichern.

hierbei ist allerdings zu beachten, dass ich mich auf der website einloggen muss. 

weiss jmd wie das geht?


----------



## HoaX (26. Apr 2008)

ja, z.B. mit dem httpclient von apache


----------



## slicer (26. Apr 2008)

ich habe gar keine ahnung von dem ding und müsste mich da erst einarbeiten. gibt es nicht klassen von java mit denen ein solcher http request machbar ist?

oder ist das mit dem apache ding recht schnell verstanden wie das funktioniert?


----------



## HoaX (27. Apr 2008)

wie der name httpclient schon sagt ist er dafür da http anfragen zu machen, daher versteh ich jetz deine frage nicht. klar ist das einfach, und hättest du mal auf deren hp geschaut hättest du auch die vielen codebeispiele gesehn ...

du kannst natürlich auch mit java.net.URL die bordmittel verwendne, allerdings darfst du dich dann ums cookiehandling usw selber kümmern ... also dich lieber apaches httpclient


----------



## slicer (28. Apr 2008)

okay ich hab die ganzen jar dateien zusammen und in mein eclipse projekt eingefügt.

ich soll die zum classpath hinzufügen, ist dass damit geschehen? eclipse markiert die methoden noch alle als unbekannt wenn ich sie verwenden will


----------



## slicer (28. Apr 2008)

passt, funzt jetzt alles


----------

